# help sex these lucs



## dwask (Jul 27, 2009)

i have 4 adult lucs and i was wondering what there sex was


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone calling? That's how I sex mine. Females will also be a bit bigger and rounder.


----------



## dwask (Jul 27, 2009)

nope no calling yet but do you think i got at least one pair


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Can you get any clearer shots? I might be able to help.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Since their call is relatively loud I would say the chances of having a pair would be slim. How long have you had them?


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

I forgot to ask how old are they?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they seem rather young...


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

These pictures make them seem like they are only about 8 to 9 months old, you need at least year olds to hear calling.


----------



## dwask (Jul 27, 2009)

ok thankyou


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, my male didn't call until he was almost a year and a half. With four frogs you have an 88% chance of getting a pair.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Malaki33 said:


> you need at least year olds to hear calling.


I think that is def an average statistic although it has been reported by members here, that there _have_ been @ 6 month old Leucs calling.


----------



## dwask (Jul 27, 2009)

how old would you say these guys are


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> I think that is def an average statistic although it has been reported by members here, that there _have_ been @ 6 month old Leucs calling.


I for one can say that my leucs started calling around 7-8 months old (with prompting of leuc calls from the Mist King website), and start producing viable eggs before they were 12 months old (now out of the water and NOT one with SLS). So give playing them calls a try and see if it gets one or two going. I had to play calls back to back for about 10 minutes at a time for a few days, but the boys learned quickly what to do.


----------

